# Blood work says it all



## Crank (Jan 5, 2012)

so after my last cycle i ran my ptc. 3 weeks after completing it i got my bloodwork done to check cholesterol, liver values, lh, test, ect ect. 

it came back and my total test was 70ng. my hdl was low but all other values looked great.  

the doctor told was flabbergasted lol. asked if i did steroids and such. 

i explained that i had. and done the ptc to the T. even did an extra week. hcg and all according to the 'first cycle and ptc' thread lol. 

so bottom line is we figured the clomid was bunk.... and guess whose it was? (no longer a member on this board) 

let the games begin. 

ps. i only wanted this out there to help my bro's out. the shit is BUNK.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 5, 2012)

Crank said:


> so after my last cycle i ran my ptc. 3 weeks after completing it i got my bloodwork done to check cholesterol, liver values, lh, test, ect ect.
> 
> it came back and my total test was 70ng. my hdl was low but all other values looked great.
> 
> ...


If they're no longer here, give us the name.


----------



## Crank (Jan 5, 2012)

i was trying to make it fun lmao


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

werd...spill the beans dog... 

I'd say....EP...


----------



## Crank (Jan 5, 2012)

Extreme Peptide..... 

i did like thier clen... too bad their clomid is BUNK


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 5, 2012)

It's not EP is it?

Grab yourself some from manpowernutrition though bro they're definitely g2g and quick


edit: posted before I read it was indeed EP, sucks to hear they used to be good


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2012)

Ep.


----------



## Crank (Jan 5, 2012)

manpower is LEGIT! my thyroid was a little elevated in the bloodwork. and i was on their t3


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## exphys88 (Jan 5, 2012)

Although I've received legit aromasin from them, there's way too many complaints from reputable members for them to be trustworthy.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 5, 2012)

agreed I used a couple bottles of their a-dex before and they all seemed good, that was months ago when they were a sponsor here though and they seem to have gone downhill since....


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 5, 2012)

I got bunk aromasin from them as well. Now I got to deal with light gyno. and the asshats keep sending me emails with coupons, like im ever gonna order from them again.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

maybe their shit is way under dosed and needs to be doubled when taken...lol...


----------



## Mooksman (Jan 5, 2012)

manpower is my new go to guy... hes cheap and fast


----------



## dav1dg90 (Jan 5, 2012)

I got some buk Aromasin from them also LOL!!! I now have to take Letro because of that bullshit and now this Letro isn't even working, just my luck. I got ManPower's letro .5mgs a piece, I started taking .5mgs for the first day and 1mg for a few days and now at 1.5mgs and alittle over a weak and my nips are still sensitive to touch and a tiny pea sized lump under both?? Maybe they still haven't kicked in yet or I just need to up the dose, and by the way not 1 side effect yet either. Anyone have any answers for me LOL??


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Letro needs to be run at 2.5mg daily for gyno treatment.


----------



## acemon (Jan 5, 2012)

Son of a bitch. I was wondering if they were legit. When I tested their arimidex and switched off from cem products and that's when my estrodial issues started. I am using their letro now and I will be having another blood test tomorrow. I got some arimidex from cem products I think I will be going with them or a different vendor.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 5, 2012)

I have had good adex from them and bunk letro. Also had 2 bunk bottles of aromasin from CEM. All proved with bloodwork. Its a gamble, one I do not like to take.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 5, 2012)

This is the reason i stopped all research a i, i took heavy's advise and bought all human grade gear, more expensive yes, but well worth it.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 5, 2012)

Ive gotten bunk from EP,Cem,RUi etc


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 5, 2012)

littlekev said:


> This is the reason i stopped all research a i, i took heavy's advise and bought all human grade gear, more expensive yes, but well worth it.



I thought I was getting human grade from adc, but got bunk aromasin from them.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2012)

Go figure.  I think we found out that EP and PP are closely related.  Same servers, same updates(at the same time), from the same area, similar pics on their websites with the names being only difference, and exactly the same wording describing each product.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 5, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I thought I was getting human grade from adc, but got bunk aromasin from them.



That sux


----------



## VladTepes (Jan 5, 2012)

Sucks to hear, EP seems to have gone downhill lately. I used them before with no issue but that was awhile ago, switched over to Purity recently for all my RC anyway. After all the recent feedback I don't think I'll be taking a chance with EP again.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuck Extreme Pep. Twist is/was their rep. Nuff said.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

I have NEVER been burned by ChemOneResearch or ResearchStop.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Hopefully CEM holds up to the test


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

CEM Prami and Cialis was legit for me.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Wife is running clen, we'll see how it goes.

What do you think about letro on cycle? Seems like it would be detrimental.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have NEVER been burned by ChemOneResearch or ResearchStop.



Me neither


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have NEVER been burned by ChemOneResearch or ResearchStop.



ResearchStop's products have worked very well for me.  Their customer service is really good to.  They don't normally ship to Canada but we worked something out


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Wife is running clen, we'll see how it goes.
> 
> What do you think about letro on cycle? Seems like it would be detrimental.


Letro is no different from running Adex. Pretty much the same.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> ResearchStop's products have worked very well for me.  Their customer service is really good to.  They don't normally ship to Canada but we worked something out


Yup, they are well known for high quality by all the vets.


----------



## Kwabby6 (Jan 5, 2012)

Crank said:


> Extreme Peptide.....
> 
> i did like thier clen... too bad their clomid is BUNK



HOLY SHIT! SAME HERE! I got their liquid clomid too and had a feeling their shit was fucking bunk. didnt feel shit on it. if you check my latest thread I posted how I got tested on my 3rd week of pct (which test levels should be high although they are pseudo) and they were only at 190....had a fucking feeling.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Letro is no different from running Adex. Pretty much the same.



 I mean as far as running a course of it to try and get rid of lumps. I know how to run it for gyno reduction, but 2.5 of letro seems like it would reduce e2 to unhealthy levels, and be detrimental to my current cycle.


----------



## Kwabby6 (Jan 5, 2012)

littlekev said:


> This is the reason i stopped all research a i, i took heavy's advise and bought all human grade gear, more expensive yes, but well worth it.



....aaaand this is what i'll be doing from now on. UG and research chems are too risky for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I mean as far as running a course of it to try and get rid of lumps. I know how to run it for gyno reduction, but 2.5 of letro seems like it would reduce e2 to unhealthy levels, and be detrimental to my current cycle.


  Letro reduces E2 about 50% in men. No different from Adex. All the internet parrots think Letro is so strong because they are reading the female data. It has zero application to men.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 5, 2012)

50% at what dose?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> 50% at what dose?


2.5mg Letro per day


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2005 Oct;90(10):5717-22. Epub 2005 Jul 26.

*Comparative assessment in young and elderly men of the gonadotropin response to aromatase inhibition.*

T'Sjoen GG, Giagulli VA, Delva H, Crabbe P, De Bacquer D, Kaufman JM.
Department of Endocrinology, Ghent University Hospital, De Pintelaan 185, 9000 Ghent, Belgium. guy.tsjoen@ugent.be

*Abstract*

CONTEXT: Aging in men is associated with a decline in serum testosterone (T) levels.
OBJECTIVE: Our objective was to assess whether decreased T in aging  might result from increased estradiol (E2) negative feedback on  gonadotropin secretion.
DESIGN AND SETTING: We conducted a comparative intervention study (2004)  in the Outpatient Endocrinology Clinic, Ghent University Hospital.
PARTICIPANTS: Participants included healthy young and elderly men (n = 10 vs. 10).
INTERVENTIONS: We used placebo and letrozole (2.5 mg/d) for 28 d, separated by 2 wk washout.
MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: We assessed changes in serum levels of free E2,  LH, and FSH, free T, SHBG, and gonadotropins response to an i.v.  2.5-microg GnRH bolus.
RESULTS: As assessed after 28 d of treatment, letrozole lowered E2 by  46% in the young men (P = 0.002) and 62% in the elderly men (P <  0.001). In both age groups, letrozole, but not placebo, significantly  increased LH levels (339 and 323% in the young and the elderly,  respectively) and T (146 and 99%, respectively) (P value of young vs.  elderly was not significant). Under letrozole, peak LH response to GnRH  was 152 and 52% increase from baseline in young and older men,  respectively (P = 0.01).
CONCLUSIONS: Aromatase inhibition markedly increased basal LH and T  levels and the LH response to GnRH in both young and elderly men. The  observation of similar to greater LH responses in the young compared  with the elderly does not support the hypothesis that increased  restraining of LH secretion by endogenous estrogens is instrumental in  age-related decline of Leydig cell function.


PMID: 16046582 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice.  Thanks.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for that information heavy.
I was under the impression that letro was much stronger than adex, now I know.
From everything I have ever tried and heard from others adc always is legit.
I have never had a lot of faith in research chems and this just goes to prove it.


----------



## juiceball44 (Jan 5, 2012)

good info here, i don't know how much lower it can get than selling bunk pct stuff. geez talking about taking away someones manhood (natty test) to make a buck

They deserved to be fucking castrated for that shit


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 5, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Thanks for that information heavy.
> I was under the impression that letro was much stronger than adex, now I know.
> From everything I have ever tried and heard from others adc always is legit.
> I have never had a lot of faith in research chems and this just goes to prove it.



Yeah, I've only seen good reviews about adc.  But, their supposedly hg aromasin had the label upside down and my estradiol was 176 while using 25 mg/day.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

Researchstop is legit. 

But my favorite is manpower. 

I tried ADC once and got burned. Fuck those towel heads.


----------



## Hell (Jan 6, 2012)

Manpower's Cialis, Viagra, Adex, T3, and caber are all g2g. And he's fast as hell!!


----------



## acemon (Jan 6, 2012)

My shoulder is killing my today. It feels dry and achy. I'm also feel tired today. I think my arimidex from CEM is good. Last time my shoulder felt like this my estrodial was within an acceptable range. I hope this is a way for me to tell that my body is where it should be at in terms of estrodial levels. I really had to dose the hell out of the arimidex. 

Does anyone else have to "load-up" with arimidex?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

acemon said:


> My shoulder is killing my today. It feels dry and achy. I'm also feel tired today. I think my arimidex from CEM is good. Last time my shoulder felt like this my estrodial was within an acceptable range. I hope this is a way for me to tell that my body is where it should be at in terms of estrodial levels. I really had to dose the hell out of the arimidex.
> 
> Does anyone else have to "load-up" with arimidex?


Get labs brother. Shoulder pain is a very unreliable indicator of E2.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 6, 2012)

Just tossed all my chems from EP. Two failed PCTs on their shit was enough for me. The cialis I got from Researchstop was legit. But I just ordered from MP because I've read nothing but good things. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

I chunked all my EP shit a long time ago. 

Last cycle I kickstarted with prop. I was on EP's aromasin at 25mg ED. I gained 20lbs in 3 weeks. Needless to say I got legit stuff and shit canned the rest. Fucking scammers.


----------



## acemon (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Get labs brother. Shoulder pain is a very unreliable indicator of E2.



I will post my latest lab results when I get them(perhaps tomorrow). I loaded up on arimidex @2mg yesterday. One mg this morning roughly 4 hours before my test and just for good measure I did another 1mg this evening. That should it i hope. My joints are achy as hell and I feel lethargic.

I kind of feel like Charlie brown when he misses kicking the football. You know, with the little rotating halo above his head.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

acemon said:


> I will post my latest lab results when I get them(perhaps tomorrow). I loaded up on arimidex @2mg yesterday. One mg this morning roughly 4 hours before my test and just for good measure I did another 1mg this evening. That should it i hope. My joints are achy as hell and I feel lethargic.
> 
> I kind of feel like Charlie brown when he misses kicking the football. You know, with the little rotating halo of angst above his head.


That's a hefty amount of Adex in 48 hours.


----------



## rc771 (Jan 6, 2012)

ar-r always has good stuff, adex, letro, t3, dutasteride, have all been good.

but i won't use them for pct, i just order the real shit.


----------



## jimm (Jan 7, 2012)

Crank said:


> so after my last cycle i ran my ptc. 3 weeks after completing it i got my bloodwork done to check cholesterol, liver values, lh, test, ect ect.
> 
> it came back and my total test was 70ng. my hdl was low but all other values looked great.
> 
> ...


 

Was it extreme peptide they sold me bunk shit!


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 7, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I thought I was getting human grade from adc, but got bunk aromasin from them.



What? how do you know?

Hope this ain't true just got 60 tabs of the Generic Aromasin from them too.

My buddy has ran it before and said it was good.

I just switched from some research grade adex to this so I will see how it goes.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 7, 2012)

ChemOne was always good to me but a little pricey (worth it to know it is the real deal though) .  I have been using Transdermal Formestane for my AI recently  and I don't think I will ever go back to anything else for an AI again.  Also this is a legal supplement for now.  Can't beat it.


----------



## acemon (Jan 8, 2012)

I got my results and my e2 us even higher. The only thing I can do now is try aromasin. I hope it works. Man I am frustrated. I'm thinking of running it @25mg twice a day.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> I got my results and my e2 us even higher. The only thing I can do now is try aromasin. I hope it works. Man I am frustrated. I'm thinking of running it @25mg twice a day.


What exactly were your results brother?


----------



## acemon (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks heavy. Now my e2 is 254. I can't figure this out. I figured I was completely over dosing the arimidex. What should I do now?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> Thanks heavy. Now my e2 is 254. I can't figure this out. I figured I was completely over dosing the arimidex. What should I do now?


The Adex is underdosed. Find a new source.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> Thanks heavy. Now my e2 is 254. I can't figure this out. I figured I was completely over dosing the arimidex. What should I do now?



post up where you got the adex from too.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

Get some legit ancillaries from ResearchStop or ChemOneResearch.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jan 8, 2012)

I love chemone still my fav site for research


----------



## acemon (Jan 8, 2012)

I got it from cem. Darnit the first round with cem went good. Ok. I am going to one of the vendors you recommended now.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> I got it from cem. Darnit the first round with cem went good. Ok. I am going to one of the vendors you recommended now.



This isn't the first time I've heard complaints about CEM


----------



## acemon (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok so I said fuck the bullshit and went with researchstop. Ordered the 60ml aromasin and 60ml arimidex and the metered dropper. I got overnight ups at 70.00. Man this was expensive. From what you guys said they are worth it. So im in 100%. 

What dosages should I be taking when the shipment gets here on Tuesday? 

Thanks fellas

I should have made sure prior but, the website is: researchstop.com, right?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> Ok so I said fuck the bullshit and went with researchstop. Ordered the 60ml aromasin and 60ml arimidex and the metered dropper. I got overnight ups at 70.00. Man this was expensive. From what you guys said they are worth it. So im in 100%.
> 
> What dosages should I be taking when the shipment gets here on Tuesday?
> 
> Thanks fellas



It it were me, I'd take 25 mg every 12 hours until it comes down to normal.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> Ok so I said fuck the bullshit and went with researchstop. Ordered the 60ml aromasin and 60ml arimidex and the metered dropper. I got overnight ups at 70.00. Man this was expensive. From what you guys said they are worth it. So im in 100%.
> 
> What dosages should I be taking when the shipment gets here on Tuesday?
> 
> ...


They are top of the line brother. VERY good products.

ExemeSolut

Aromasin has a short half life in men so you need 25mg every 12 hours. 

Adex has a much longer half life. 1mg ADEX ED is plenty.

I have a slight preference for Aromasin but either will work just fine.


----------



## acemon (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome fellas. I am on it. Should I even bother with the other ai's? Something better than nothing?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> Awesome fellas. I am on it. Should I even bother with the other ai's? Something better than nothing?


Once you dial in legit Aromasin you likely won't use anything else my friend.


----------



## bobbyboy (Jan 8, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> ResearchStop's products have worked very well for me. Their customer service is really good to. They don't normally ship to Canada but we worked something out


 

I never heard of them before and was just checking out the site. The prices are fucking sweet compared to most. I'm thinking I'll be trying these guys next for sure.


----------



## acemon (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks heavy and exphy. You guys are always enlightening me. Thanks my friends. 

Could someone explain the suicidal effect aromasin has? Does it mean that is destroys itself and the enzyme at the end of its life?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

*Aromasin*

*(Exemestane)*


Aromasin is a steroidal  aromatase inactivator used to lower circulating estrogen. It was  developed to help fight breast cancer as estrogen plays a role in the  growth of cancer cells. Aromasin binds irreversibly to the aromatase  enzyme. This suppresses the conversion of androgens into estrogen.  Circulating estrogen can be reduced by nearly 85% in women using  Aromasin. A common misconception is that aromatase inhibition is similar  in men than women. However in trials when males were administered 25mg  of Aromasin daily, maximal estradiol suppression of 62 ± 14% was observed at 12 hours.  The reason for the difference may be related to the the much higher  testosterone concentrations in young males than in postmenopausal women  and the shorter half-life of exemestane in males. The terminal half-life  in males (8.9 h) was considerably shorter than the published value of  27 h in females. This may be a basis for more frequent administration in  men (or women administering testosterone) that want maximal E2  supression.

Aromasin acts  as a false substrate for the aromatase enzyme, and is processed to an  intermediate that binds irreversibly to the active site of the enzyme  causing its inactivation, an effect also known as "suicide inhibition."  In other words, Exemestane, by being structurally similar to the target  of the enzymes, permanently binds to those enzymes, thereby preventing  them from ever completing their task of converting androgens into  estrogens. When we compare this mode of action against other AI’s the  benefit becomes clear. Arimidex can unbind from the aromatase enzyme  when you stop taking it but Aromasin will not. Therefore, there is less  chance of estrogen rebound with Aromasin.

Aromasin can be employed during  a steroid cycle when aromatizing compounds such as testosterone are  administered in order to control estrogen from getting out of control.  During the course of a typical steroid cycle estrogen can rise quite  high. Estrogen has been measured as much as 7 times higher than normal  in men on steroids. This is excessive and can potentially cause water  retention, gynecomastia (the formation of female breast tissue),  negatively effect libido or cause benign prostatic hyperplasia.  Therefore in order to avoid these side effects estrogen must be  controlled.

Aromasin  not only lowers circulating estrogen and sex hormone binding globulin  but it also increases free testosterone by a whopping 117%! Total  testosterone increases about 60%. Check out the performance of Aromasin  after just 10 days of treatment in males. 

*




*
*FIG. 1.*_  Estrogen and androgen plasma levels after 10 d of daily exemestane (25  or 50 mg) in healthy young males (mean ± SD; n = 9–11). To convert to  Systeme International units: estradiol, picomoles per liter (__x__3.671); estrone, picomoles per liter (__x__3.699); androstenedione, nanomoles per liter (*0.003492); and testosterone, nanomoles per liter (__x__0.03467)._​ 
Aromasin may be used during a  steroid cycle with aromatizing compounds and during PCT to help keep the  estrogen to testosterone balance in favor of testosterone. Out of all  the medications to control estrogen, Aromasin seems to be the most well  balanced. It raises testosterone similar to Arimidex and lowers  estradiol about 10% better than arimidex in men and is likely to cause  less estrogen rebound than Arimidex. Keep in mind that 50mg of Aromasin  daily kept estradiol in the normal range for men so if you think using  an aromatase inhibitor will crush estrogen too much this science  supports the opposite. Additionally, plasma lipids and IGF-I concentrations in men were unaffected by Aromasin treatment.  From the data I have read and my years of experience with this  medication, 25mg of Aromasin every other day is a good starting point on  moderate doses of testosterone. If testosterone doses are raised then  25mg daily may be needed to control estrogen. Since either high and low  estrogen can cause side effects such as low libido only labs can  determine the appropriate dose of Aromasin.

*Reference*

Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males 

~_heavyiron_


----------



## acemon (Jan 8, 2012)

Good info. I hope this stuff works and of it does I can already tell it will have a special place in my arsenal and my heart.


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 9, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> werd...spill the beans dog...
> 
> I'd say....EP...


 
Fuck. I have 2 vials of Clomiphene, 1 vial of anastrozole, 1vial of Exemestane and 1 vial of letrozole. All unopened from EP.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 9, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> Fuck. I have 2 vials of Clomiphene, 1 vial of anastrozole, 1vial of Exemestane and 1 vial of letrozole. All unopened from EP.



Cud they be extremely underdosed?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 9, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> Ep seems good to me. Cialis and viagra make me steel hard



Last I knew it had been a while since they carried pde5 inhibitors. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## acemon (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok. So i am a little frustrated. I have some aromasin from cem on hand and so when I got my results back over the weekend I dropped the arimidex from cem and started up the aromasin @25mg twice a day. So I started that protocol yesterday. This morning I took another dose of 25mg @4am and just took my blood test this morning at 8am. 

Is there any issues with taking the blood test this soon after changing protocols? How about the times I am taking the aromasin, any issues? 4am and blood test at 8am?
As always I will let everyone know the results. 

I should be receiving my order from researchstop tomorrow morning. I will start the same protocol of aromasin as soon as I receive the package. 
Could I then schedule another blood test for thursday? 
I should be kosher right?

Thanks fellas


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 9, 2012)

Hell said:


> *Manpower's Cialis, Viagra,* Adex, T3, and caber are all g2g. And he's fast as hell!!



I'm going right now!


----------



## rage racing (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been taking Manpowers Aromasin (12.5mg ED) for 2 weeks now. I get labs in about 6weeks to see where my test and estro levels are. I guess the labs will tell the truth. Hope his shit is GTG


----------



## acemon (Jan 9, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> Fuck. I have 2 vials of Clomiphene, 1 vial of anastrozole, 1vial of Exemestane and 1 vial of letrozole. All unopened from EP.


 

You want mine? I would hook you up with my EP stuff except I think I would be doing you a misjustice even pretending that stuff would work for you. I think the only good thing about EP is the cool blue bottles they package their crap in. I was ready to throw them out but my old lady want the bottles cause she thinks they look cool.


----------



## acemon (Jan 9, 2012)

I have clomid and tamox from CEM. Should I even use it? If it is under dosed/bunk that could fuck my whole PCT world up.
I dont think I want to risk it. 
Darnit even more money down the drain. 

I will have to pick up some pharma grade clomid. At least I have pharma grade nolva on hand.

This is definately not a poor man's sport...


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 9, 2012)

Acemon, check your PMs

Thanks,

CEM


----------



## acemon (Jan 9, 2012)

Cem hit me up via PM. Stand up guy doing the right thing. Very much apprecaited. We are working it out. I will let everyone know how it goes...


----------



## acemon (Jan 9, 2012)

Probably overkill but...I ordered from manpower as well. Aromasin, caber and clomid.  I hope they are good. Well I think that put me at plan "a" covered by plan "b" and plan "c" just in case.

I hope this is the last time I have to scramble for AI's and peace of mind.

I will post my results


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 9, 2012)

acemon said:


> Probably overkill but...I ordered from manpower as well. Aromasin, caber and clomid.  I hope they are good. Well I think that put me at plan "a" covered by plan "b" and plan "c" just in case.
> 
> I hope this is the last time I have to scramble for AI's and peace of mind.
> 
> I will post my results



I always keep multiple brands of AI's and serms on hand.  Gyno is the worst thing I can think of.  Well, maybe second to ED.  I keep cialis and viagra on hand too.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2012)

Now he will buy bulk Cialis =)


----------



## acemon (Jan 9, 2012)

I have some already(From what I have read from you guys, I was escared). I am actually getting a similiar effect from the MT2 I am running right now. Let's say it has a long, hard effect on me.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to further complicate things, i'm currently running clomid from EP and it's definitely working. The mood swings and extreme emotional reactions to anything and everything are quite pronounced. That being said, I'll probably get blood tests in 2 weeks and repost in this topic.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> Fuck. I have 2 vials of Clomiphene, 1 vial of anastrozole, 1vial of Exemestane and 1 vial of letrozole. All unopened from EP.


 
Bro..I had a few bottles of clen, exemestane, injectable l-carnitine and b12, tadalafil...all thrown out...


----------



## Crank (Jan 10, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Just to further complicate things, i'm currently running clomid from EP and it's definitely working. The mood swings and extreme emotional reactions to anything and everything are quite pronounced. That being said, I'll probably get blood tests in 2 weeks and repost in this topic.



ya... mood swings are poor indicators if clomid is legit lol. 

if ur coming down.... than ur blood levels are becoming outa wack. i ran bunk clomid for 4 weeks and couldnt tell until i got bloodwork done. thank god i have legit nolv.... i wonder what woulda happened if all my shit was EP's and all bunk lol.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 10, 2012)

You didn't lose any weight/mass as an indicator of still being shut down? Still able to get it up, have libido, etc? I'm almost positive this clomid is working because the stupidest shit makes me feel like crying almost. It's extremely uncomfortable to say the least


----------



## Crank (Jan 10, 2012)

i found it harder to get it up and keep it up. but i have had issues similar in other ptc. so i didnt give it much thought straight away ya know. and i was losing some weight but seemingly water weight. i was still strong as a bull.... but finding myself more sore... which is normal too. lol. 

blood work is the tell all.


----------



## Crank (Jan 10, 2012)

and like i said... the nolv i was on was legit. and that shit can give you the emotional issues too. so see how its confusing unless you have blood work done?


----------



## acemon (Jan 10, 2012)

I tried using aromasin from CEM as a plan "b" for the issues I am having with my E2 control.  Their aromasin (Which I thoiught was good) ended up being bad.

Here is my lab results...
Please note: The only reason my levels went down at all I would attribute to using Forma Stanozol.

I mean a drop of only 20 points I would not attribute to using aromasin  @25mg twice a day...would you?


----------



## pieguy (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy shit haha. 220pg/mL at "50mg" of aromasin. Yeah, fat chance.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

You gonna use mp stuff then retest? I'd love you long time if you did lol 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## acemon (Jan 10, 2012)

Evil Eagle said:


> You gonna use mp stuff then retest? I'd love you long time if you did lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



Absolutely! I don't want this to happen to any of my IM brothers.

I just got the package from researchstop. Started Ina protocol of 25mg twice daily. I already took the first dose. Holy SHIT what a bad taste. I could gargle cem or ep stuff but not this stuff. It still makes me cringe. But if it works, it's worth it.

I will be taking a blood test on Thursday to check up on the results.

Anybody think this is too early or too late? Let me know

But this is what I'm thinking. 
Blood test after two good days of being on researchstop's aromasin. I should have the results on Friday. I shouldn't have to take the forma stanozol. I wonder if i should..?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

I would wait 7-10 days for the retest.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 10, 2012)

acemon said:


> I tried using aromasin from CEM as a plan "b" for the issues I am having with my E2 control.  Their aromasin (Which I thoiught was good) ended up being bad.
> 
> Here is my lab results...
> Please note: The only reason my levels went down at all I would attribute to using Forma Stanozol.
> ...




So CEM is also bunk


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

acemon said:


> Absolutely! I don't want this to happen to any of my IM brothers.
> 
> I just got the package from researchstop. Started Ina protocol of 25mg twice daily. I already took the first dose. Holy SHIT what a bad taste. I could gargle cem or ep stuff but not this stuff. It still makes me cringe. But if it works, it's worth it.
> 
> ...



Awesome man, we appreciate it. I'll be watching this thread. Don't want another shit pct. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 10, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Holy shit haha. 220pg/mL at "50mg" of aromasin. Yeah, fat chance.


 Crap!  I have CEM aromasin!


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 10, 2012)

acemon said:


> when I got my results back over the weekend I dropped the arimidex from cem and started up the aromasin @25mg twice a day. So I started that protocol yesterday. This morning I took another dose of 25mg @4am and just took my blood test this morning at 8am.
> 
> Is there any issues with taking the blood test this soon after changing protocols?


 Oh, wait, you just started.  Is this long enough to drop the levels down?

My last bottle of CEM stane knocked out tingling, itchy nips in a day or two.


----------



## acemon (Jan 11, 2012)

The half life of e2 estrodial is 13 hours. From what I read I figure that 48 hours would be good enough for me to take another blood test.

Can anyone chime in?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I would wait 7-10 days for the retest.





acemon said:


> The half life of e2 estrodial is 13 hours. From what I read I figure that 48 hours would be good enough for me to take another blood test.
> 
> Can anyone chime in?


Your first sentence makes no sense.


----------



## acemon (Jan 11, 2012)

Im noobie. Fill me in. I googled the half life of estrogen (wikipedia)and it said that it's half life is 13 hours. If my body doesn't make estrogen but rather converts it via aromatase enzyme then I figured it would be ok to take the test a few days later. Should I wait until I get back from my vacation(leaving on Saturday for a week) to take another test?

Thanks heavy


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 11, 2012)

^^I think it depends on the form of estrogen...meaning if it was exogenous...

I don't think natural estro has a half-life per say...but I could be wrong...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 11, 2012)

acemon said:


> Im noobie. Fill me in. I googled the half life of estrogen (wikipedia)and it said that it's half life is 13 hours. If my body doesn't make estrogen but rather converts it via aromatase enzyme then I figured it would be ok to take the test a few days later. Should I wait until I get back from my vacation(leaving on Saturday for a week) to take another test?
> 
> Thanks heavy


Aromatse inhibitors can take days to reach steady state levels. Please put down the crack pipe and take a deep breathe. Wait a week before you do further E2 labs.


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2012)

ya. crack is notorious for blowing ur E2 outa wack lmao


----------



## acemon (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol. Ok I will wait until I get back in  a couple of weeks. 

What protocol should I run until then. Same as before? 25mg twice daily?

Thanks again heavy, my crack addiction gets the best of me sometimes!!


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Aromatse inhibitors can take days to reach steady state levels. Please put down the crack pipe and take a deep breathe. Wait a week before you do further E2 labs.


 So it's possible his aromasin from CEM is not bunk, as in, it was not given enough time?

Starting new aromasin bottle from CEM as we write . . .


----------



## acemon (Jan 12, 2012)

Get your blood work done, I would say in a week and you'll know for sure.


----------



## acemon (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not a basher. Just trying to get this down.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 12, 2012)

how long were you using the CEM stuff before you took the test, determining it was bunk?

I would hate to find out that you were only on it a couple of days, and that stuff got stirred up like this...

No offense, but you should have looked into it further and did more research. Seems like you were just jumping from chem to chem, getting blood tests at the wrong times.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2012)

Way too hyper and all over the map....


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 12, 2012)

I have CEM Letro I just started. Ill know within a couple of weeks how it is. My wife has been on the clen just under 2 weeks, and I can definitely see a difference.


----------



## acemon (Jan 12, 2012)

If I am dosing 1mg of arimidex 2x a day, my e2 levels shouldn't being going up. 
If am taking aromasin at 25mg 2x a day my e2 shouldn't go up either. 
This is essentially my argument.
If I am wrong or put anyone's livelyhood at stake, my honest apologies.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

After a week of .5 ml of CEM Dex eod my joints are killing me, I had to back off to 3x weekly also their Clen is almost too strong for me,makes me shake so bad I can't drinkfron a cup. I also use the liquid Cialis .2ml ed and get wood like a lumber jack while on 600mg Deca/wk. The Prami is too strong for me, even dosed .5ml 2x a week I still get sick as a dog. Bro I've tried most of their products and have found all to be g2g. I just had labs done today I will confirm my E2 levels tomorrow. Trust me if I thought that these products were bunk I'd be the first to spill the beans. I'll check back in when labs get back  TG


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 13, 2012)

man i hate to hear about ep i know for sure there melotan 2 is some good shit i am using it now it i am black i gives me huge wood every time.but i will not buy from them again to many vets here i trust saying they went south sucks.


----------



## Dragon13 (Jan 17, 2012)

Any updates from anyone in this thread?


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 20, 2012)

acemon said:


> If I am dosing 1mg of arimidex 2x a day, my e2 levels shouldn't being going up.
> If am taking aromasin at 25mg 2x a day my e2 shouldn't go up either.
> This is essentially my argument.
> If I am wrong or put anyone's livelyhood at stake, my honest apologies.


 I have no blood tests, but I am in week 2 of PCT, and no estrogen related issues.  Water weight has been shed, no nips issues, nothing like that.  LIke I said, no blood tests, but I should think after months of Deca and test there would be some estrogen issue of the CEM aromasin were bad.

Can't wait to finish PCT and get back to normal, though.  While I am still as strong as on cycle, I am dreading the inevitable drop in strength, and watching the scale decrease sucks.


----------

